# GMM shifter rattle......



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Have any of you experienced rattle/sizzle from the GMM shifter?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I knew that thing was a pile. Right Groucho?:lol:


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I didn't do the install, so I'm not sure if the noise is from something loose or not. It feels as solid as the Rock of Gibraltar, so I'm thinking it's acting like a _speaker_ for the tranny.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

When driving, does the shifter stop making noise when you put your hand on the shift knob? If so, remove the knob and put some electrical tape up and over the top of the stick. 

Aftermarket shifters make a _little_ more noise than the factory unit -- but it really shouldn't rattle. That said, the shift knobs in these cars can rattle a bit...which can easily be fixed.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

No, it doesn't stop when holding it. I tried moving it around a bit, short of yanking out of gear. No effect. That's why I'm thinking it's transmitting the internal noise from inside the tranny. It's not so much a rattle, but more of a sizzle/rumble, that stops when I step on the clutch.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Probably just getting some noise coming up from the trans. Had a Mustang with a Pro 5.0 shifter -- and it'd make a slight sizzling noise which I only noticed while waiting at a light with the radio off.

From what I've seen, there are variations in the amount of noise generated by aftermarket shifters. Some people will put one in and think it's quiet. Others will put the same model in the same model car -- and get some buzz coming up from the tunnel.

I'd pull the top of the console up and eyeball the assembly just to make sure you don't have a loose washer or anything. Doubt it, but it can't hurt as getting at it simple enough to do.

I'd also doublecheck to see if the insulation "wadding" was put around the stick by whoever installed the GMM. Seriously, this wadding, which sort of looks like a hunk of daiper as it's a white gauze looking pad -- was so nasty looking I nearly threw it away -- but I'm glad I didn't as it really helps out with the noise.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks b a. I think I'm gonna let the installer's look at it, just so there's no drama, na-meen? It's not like it was just the shifter, there was a ton of other stuff done to the car too, like the cam, heads and stroker motor. There might be a cascade effect going on. I only seem to notice it with the windows up. With them down, all I can hear is the exhaust and valve-train, who needs a radio? :cool


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice. You're building a car exactly the way I would if I wasn't sinking every nickel I've got into another company. Hopefully I can spend some dough in '07.

What kind of wheels are those? If you can, post some pics -- and your ride looks great.

Let me know what's up, if anything, with your shifter.


----------



## ahwman (Dec 18, 2006)

I experienced a lot of additional noise after having the GMM shifter installed. I went with the race version and had it installed at a competent facility. As much as I loved the shifter feel, I was very dissapointed with all of the tranny noise resonating up into the cabin. I then purchased the conversion kit from JHB which turns the GMM into the street version and utilizes the stock upper shaft. The difference is truly night and day!! No questions about it. Noise is back to stock and the feel is still very firm.

I have noticed however that with both versions installed I hear a lot of resonation during acceleration only when making left turns only. Has anyone else experienced this? I was told by the mechanic that the clearances looked good...


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

ahwman said:


> I experienced a lot of additional noise after having the GMM shifter installed. I went with the race version and had it installed at a competent facility. As much as I loved the shifter feel, I was very dissapointed with all of the tranny noise resonating up into the cabin. I then purchased the conversion kit from JHB which turns the GMM into the street version and utilizes the stock upper shaft. The difference is truly night and day!! No questions about it. Noise is back to stock and the feel is still very firm.
> 
> I have noticed however that with both versions installed I hear a lot of resonation during acceleration only when making left turns only. Has anyone else experienced this? I was told by the mechanic that the clearances looked good...


I had that same thing so I increased the clearance to about 3/4 inch with a prybar to fix it


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> What kind of wheels are those? If you can, post some pics -- and your ride looks great.
> 
> Let me know what's up, if anything, with your shifter.


http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p218/Oh5goat/TORK_MATRIX_BLK_2_W.jpg
http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p218/Oh5goat/CIMG0223.jpg
http://s129.photobucket.com/albums/p218/Oh5goat/?action=view&current=BumpStick.flv

Thanks for the props! Those are Torks Matrix wheels. I got the staggered set, 18X8 in front and 18X9 in back. The offset on the back ones is not GTO friendly, and I had big-time rubbing. The Pedders "Strip II" suspension has fixed it, so when it's time to replace the rear 255/40 18's I'm going with 275's.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

That's bad ass!:cheers


----------



## ahwman (Dec 18, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> I had that same thing so I increased the clearance to about 3/4 inch with a prybar to fix it


Thanks for the reply speedwrenchx10. Can the clearance be increased without removing the shifter or any major dissasembly?


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

ahwman said:


> Thanks for the reply speedwrenchx10. Can the clearance be increased without removing the shifter or any major dissasembly?


Can be done from inside car w/console removal.Partail removal of console will give you plenty of room to work with a quality pry bar.


----------



## ahwman (Dec 18, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> Can be done from inside car w/console removal.Partail removal of console will give you plenty of room to work with a quality pry bar.


How do you get a pry bar between the shifter and transmisison tunnel without removing the white boot?


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

what size cam and brand cam and heads you have Good 2 Go?
Sounds great.
When you tuned it on the Dyno what kind of TQ and HP did she make?


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

ahwman said:


> How do you get a pry bar between the shifter and transmisison tunnel without removing the white boot?


My bad I forgot about the white boot with the nuts that have to be removed from the bottom while the rough casting on the trans eats flesh off you arms.It actually igoes fast if you have hoist access.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

oldsow said:


> what size cam and brand cam and heads you have Good 2 Go?
> Sounds great.
> When you tuned it on the Dyno what kind of TQ and HP did she make?



http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p218/Oh5goat/StrokerDynoSheetDec.jpg

MTI in Houston did the work. The cam is their X-1 grind, with their stage IIE heads. Also the 402 stroker rotating assembly. The tune is conservative, with more on the table, if I so desire.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey Good 2 Go thaks for the info . Maybe take car back to ripshift installer .
have them check the stops again, and make sure they used red loctite on all of the bolts. If you haven't done it yet, I'd change out the tranny fluid too, RP synchromax or amsoil. mine made a big difference there.
Do you think maybe since you have the cam in, it is causing more vibration through your tranny to shifter??
I don't know for sure, just trying to give ya things to think about. I have the Ripshift Street and no vibrations.
Hope all comes out well for ya.


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

Where did you order your wheels good2go? I ordered the same ones from wheelsnext.com but they were taking their sweet*ss time so I just got my money back. Come to find out they sold the same set up to someone else with a GTO and found out the offset was not GTO friendly so they had the rims in their Machine shop changing the offset before they sent them to me. I wish I would have waited it out now


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I Actually went to a local Discount Tires store with the wheel info. They ordered them from WheelNext. When they arrived, we installed them with 275's in the back. It was immediately apparent that they would not work: the shoulder of the tires was slightly past the fender lip, so they called WheelsNext to see about getting another offset from them. Well, they claimed that others have ordered the same package and had no issues, and would not take them back :confused . So we decided to try the 255's, and they at least weren't going out past the lip. Now that I have the Pedders setup, they don't rub at all.


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

I wonder if it was your problem that delayed them sending mine. They said someone elses didn't work so they had mine in the machine shop changing the offset before they sent them. This was three or four months ago I guess


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

The way they acted, it seemed they were unwilling to help out. This was about a month or so ago.


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey GOOD 2 GO...What are the wheel measurements on the front..and what are they on the back?? xxx/xx/xxR... Hows that suspension package working out for you?? Any problems?


----------

